
Who can tell me the differences between IBM Watson discovery vs. Google search - ejiido
I tried to ask several questions on Watson and google, such as &quot;how parents help make academic success?&quot;,&quot;how parents do if students fail?&quot;. Google search can give more accurate answer.Why and when should I use IBM Watson discovery？
======
sds111
[https://www.ibm.com/blogs/bluemix/2016/12/introducing-
watson...](https://www.ibm.com/blogs/bluemix/2016/12/introducing-watson-
discovery-service/) says: Introducing the Watson Discovery Service: Content
full of lemons? Turn it into lemonade.

------
PaulHoule
Watson lets you search your own corpus. Google search searches the web.

Google's system does a great job on the web as a whole, but their "search
appliance" and "site search" products are not as good as their web search and
certainly not best of breed.

